# KC 1236ML repair HELP!!



## Brian G (Jan 31, 2016)

Due to an unfortunate incident while moving the machine, I am going to have to replace the cast shift levers (#181) in the gear box.

Can anyone tell me how to remove the shaft (#183) on which these levers swing? 

There is some sort of cover at the outside of each of the shaft bearings (#178), and I cannot see how to remove these covers without sacrificing them. These covers do not appear in the parts list.


----------



## Alexander (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh that is a huge bummer. I know how it feels, I tipped over my manual lathe 2 years ago while I was moving. It bent the feed rod really badly. I had to disassemble the headstock and bend the shaft back in a hydraulic press. The best part about being a machinist is you can make absolutely anything. Just take your lathe apart slowly and take a few pictures of the assembly so you can figure out how to put it back together.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 31, 2016)

The first picture shows the undamaged unit.  









Sorry about the focus but here is the damaged part.  It is the threading pitch selector quadrant.  You can see the broken levers.  I need to understand how to remove the shaft that they run on.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 1, 2016)

Assume this is maybe what you are looking at?
http://www.kingcanada.com/Files/KC-1236ML_service_manual.pdf

Yeah, aren't those manuals a treat? When you take those undocumented dust covers off, what do you see? The exposed bearing races or just the casting & the end of the shaft? Judging by the schematic, the shaft looks like it has a step down on both ends to mate the bearing ID & the bearings presumably sit in a recess of the casting. But that cant be the complete story because the shaft has to be inserted from one end or the & bearings cant be contained like that me thinks. Also note the keyways in shaft. Not sure if those are related to gears etc. but resist temptation to whacka-whacka the shaft without a clear plan of attack.
- I hate to suggest contacting King, but might be worth a shot sending the pic in & asking for assistance?
- I tried Googling 'reobuild/repair/dissassembly' of that specific model# & got no hits. But maybe if you know its alias in Grizzly you can find some related posts?


----------



## Brian G (Feb 1, 2016)

Great thoughts.  My initial question is about the removal/replacement of those undocumented dust covers.  I am completely unfamiliar with such items, so I am loath to damage then in the removal process.


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 1, 2016)

Can you post better pics of the covers Brian?


----------



## PeterT (Feb 1, 2016)

This is not your lathe of course, but I suspect some similar parts/methods. He doesn't show the covers but (on pg-23) talks about keyway, snap rings & one way shaft removal orientation. The other thing I've noticed in my manual is sometimes they neglect to mention (or draw clearly) some little bits like retention rings, so be aware. I'm going to guess the covers just keep crap out of the bearings, but will wait for pics.

http://www.akpilot.net/Rebuild Manual/Rebuild Manual.pdf


----------



## Brian G (Feb 2, 2016)

Here are some more pics of the fiasco.





The broken shift levers. 







The gear clusters and the left shift lever.. Note the dinged gear teeth on the left shift lever (won't turn past it)







The flush black cap is the "dust cap" that I don't know how to remove.







The other side, flush black cap is the other "dust cap" that I don't know how to remove.





Shift lever in foreground, shaft then bearing in the casting.  Dust cover is opposite this bearing.







Other end of the shift lever shaft then bearing in the casting.  Dust cover is opposite this bearing.


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 2, 2016)

Could that cover be the end of a cup style needle bearing?


----------



## PeterT (Feb 3, 2016)

Dang, hard to say. It almost looks like a flush mount grease cap or a cover plate that plugs into the same casting hole OD that the bearing resides in? If you tap on the end, does it feel light gage or solid-ish? In the assembly exploded view screen grab I attached (assume that's the same as your manual?) it indicates the 2 end bearings are identical (same PN). What OD/ID/Thickness/Type bearing spec does the  manual indicate? Then knowing that, how does that compare to the OD of the cover?  That might give some insight as to how the shaft + bearings were assembled into the casting. If the manual is to believed & both ends of the shaft are similarly reduced in diameter to fit bearing ID, I cant visualize any other way to assembled shaft + bearings into casting except to come in from one side or another. But that's pure speculation.


----------



## Louis Dusablon (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Brian
Here 's my two cents,  I have gutted a few lathe,  from what I see they are the end cups, mine had a set screw in the centre,  use a aluminum or brass drift anything a tad smaller diameter. u can also use a wooden dowel also. just be gentle until you break them free.


----------



## Proxule (Apr 17, 2021)

Any way to view your old pictures?
Thanks


----------



## boilerhouse (Apr 18, 2021)

Proxule said:


> Any way to view your old pictures?
> Thanks



Unfortunately, the member hasn't been active on this forum for 5 years.  (Place your curser over the members photo.  You will see the join and last seen dates.)


----------



## Proxule (Apr 18, 2021)

boilerhouse said:


> Unfortunately, the member hasn't been active on this forum for 5 years.  (Place your curser over the members photo.  You will see the join and last seen dates.)



Aha. Thank you for the info !


----------

